# Bitcoin worth $9M buried in garbage dump



## jimdoc (Nov 29, 2013)

Bitcoin worth $9M buried in garbage dump

http://money.cnn.com/2013/11/29/news/bitcoin-haul-landfill/index.html?iid=HP_LN


----------



## rickbb (Nov 29, 2013)

If someone can "forget" that they have $9 million and throw it out, then they don't need it anyway.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Nov 29, 2013)

Something stinks and it ain't the landfill.

9 Mil huh?

Whatever.


----------



## AndyWilliams (Nov 30, 2013)

Actually, I follow this bitcoin deal. A couple of years ago I looked into them and was going to buy $20 worth (Still can't remember if I did or not, but can't find any evidence that I did!). Had I bought just a few years ago, my $20 would have grown to over $500,000 USD. Wish I had put a couple hundred into it. 

My daughter and I were discussing the currency last night. I told her to put some money into it. There is a great chance that it will continue to catch on and if it does, today's price will seem like a deep discount. It's worth the risk of a small sum, especially at her age (18) and the fact that she will be travelling to other countries next year (you can have bitcoins issued into many world currencies.).


----------



## solar_plasma (Nov 30, 2013)

I am a bit afraid of, what this tells us about the real value of the common paper money's blob. And it may tell us something about where gold would be, if it would not be helt artifically low.


----------



## niteliteone (Nov 30, 2013)

OK,
Which one of you guys (and gals) grabbed his computer out of the trash and recycled it for that hopeful $15 of PM's :?:
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 11, 2013)

Some people will tell you gold is a bubble too.
Bitcoin - we will see, I own some.


----------



## chlaurite (Dec 11, 2013)

I've played with BTC quite a bit... Even mined two blocks personally (though only as part of a pool, so I didn't get the whole block reward).

For a day-to-day currency, it still has way too much volatility in the market. But make no mistake, it *rocks* for short-term transactions with people in other countries. About a year and a half ago I needed to get a few bucks (roughly USD$100) to a friend in Taiwan, and it literally would have cost us somewhere on the order of an extra USD$40 to do it by any traditional means I could find. When I learned _that_ annoying fact, I arranged to sent BTC instead. Buy, wait ten minutes, send, wait ten minutes, redeem. He actually _made_ half a percent, rather than it costing us 40%. 8)

As for the plausibility of this story - A *lot* of the early adopters either lost interest without knowing what it would become, or had wallet files go bad on them (the early versions of the client had some nasty bugs). As a result, only about 25% of the BTC currently in existence actually participate in the Bitcoin economy - A few percent of the remainder probably live in the wallets of hoarders, but most of them have similar stories to the one mentioned - Lost forever, with their owners kicking themselves for their carelessness.


----------



## macfixer01 (Feb 25, 2014)

That's how the cookie crumbles... Interesting article today about BitCoin exchange Mt Gox going toes up:

http://channels.isp.netscape.com/news/story/1001/20140226/B1244


----------

